# Hilfe bei der Signatur



## Synus (17. August 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich kein Thread deswegen eröffnen, doch da es mir geraten wurde und ich nach zahlreichem rumfragen immernoch keine Lösung habe, versuch ichs nun hier..

Ausgangslage: Ich habe mir ein Signaturbild mit Photoshop gemacht und als JPEG gespeichert (Die restlichen Einstellung sind ok und nicht das Problem). Da man in der Signatur keine Bilder hochladen kann (wenn doch..wo?) sondern nur vom Internet linken. Deswegen hab ich das Bild mit Directupload hochgeladen und den 4. Link kopiert und in die Sig eingefügt (Habs auch mit Imageshack versucht, aber da geht keiner der Links). Das Bild macht soweit einen guten Eindruck im Bearbeitungsmenü...doch...

Das Problem: Sobald ich auf "ändere meine Signatur" klicke, kommt eine Fehlermeldung: 
Ermächtigung fehlgeschlagen! Geh' bitte zurück und versuche es erneut.  Falls Du versucht hast, die Funktion anders als vorgesehen auszuführen,  wähle bitte die korrekte Methode.

Die Frage: Kann mir einer mein Problem erklären/ mir helfen/die Lösung geben ? Bitte so genau wies geht....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um eventuelle Vermutungen vorzubeugen. Ja ich war angemeldet. Ja ich habs mehrmals versucht. Ja ich hab die Sig in allen grössen versucht zu aktivieren.

Danke für Antworten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

ich möchte dich nur drauf hinweisen das dies nichts mit wow zu tuen hat also falsches Forum


----------



## MiniMephisto (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich möchte dich nur drauf hinweisen das dies nichts mit wow zu tuen hat also falsches Forum




Ich finde deine Einstellung nicht gut.

Zum Thema: Leider kann ich dir nicht helfen


----------



## skap (17. August 2009)

Lad es doch bei Imageshack hoch. Da geht das ohne Probleme


----------



## Reystax (17. August 2009)

> ich möchte dich nur drauf hinweisen das dies nichts mit wow zu tuen hat also falsches Forum


und wenns nen WoW-signaturpic is ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hmm, würd gerne helfen, hab aber selber kp davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltunk (17. August 2009)

MiniMephisto schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Einstellung nicht gut.
> 
> Zum Thema: Leider kann ich dir nicht helfen



Naja, wieso falsche Einstellung? Hat doch nur höflich (?) gesagt, dass es das falsche Forum ist.

B²T: Sorry, ich kann dir leider auch nicht helfen, aber sicherlich wird es jemand noch beanworten können ^^

&#8364;dit: Ahja, versuch mal http://www.imagebanana.de - Favorit! ^^


----------



## wardir (17. August 2009)

poste mal den Link zu dem Bild, nicht das dies über include in einer php-seite drin ist


----------



## Synus (17. August 2009)

skap schrieb:


> Lad es doch bei Imageshack hoch. Da geht das ohne Probleme



Dann den Direct Link to Image kopieren....dann im Sig bearbeitungsmenü auf Bild einfügen... versuch ich mal.

Edit: wenn ich das mach, kommt die selbe Fehlermeldung wie oben genannt :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Okay wow Signatur wäre schon Vllt ein Bissen was anderes aber Nicht sehr viel 

So far


----------



## Elminator (17. August 2009)

Vielleicht ist dein Bild ja einfach zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten weiß ich's auch nicht.


----------



## Synus (17. August 2009)

Elminator schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist dein Bild ja einfach zu groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist 450 x 148 pixel =195.1 KB


----------



## Whitechapel (18. August 2009)

Also eigentlich dürfte es kein Problem mit Imageshack geben.. 
Direct link kopieren und mit html-code in deine signatur einfügen.. 
Bsp.. "<img src="direct-link">" und anstatt direkt link fügste dann natürlich den code ein..
und vor und nach der eckigen klammer natürlich die anführungszeichen weg lassen.. die die den
direct link einklammern müssen aber stehen bleiben.. so müsstes eigentlich klappen

Edit: Also den html-code gibste dann da einfach in das textfeld wo du deine signatur reinmachst ein..
speichern und fertig.. hab da bis jetzt noch kein problem mit gehappt also sollte klappen


----------



## Asarion (18. August 2009)

Hallo!

HTML geht meines Wissens nach in den Signaturen nicht. Du mußt den Code auf das Forum anpassen:


```
[img]http://xyz.imageshack.us/hier_deine_bildurl_eintragen.jpg[/img]
```

So sollte es gehen.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Whitechapel (18. August 2009)

ich hab auch html verwendet und es klappt..


----------



## Asarion (18. August 2009)

Bei mir kam damals eine Fehlermeldung, wo ich es mit HTML versucht habe. Mit dem Foren-Code war es kein Problem. *kopfkratz*


----------



## Whitechapel (18. August 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Bei mir kam damals eine Fehlermeldung, wo ich es mit HTML versucht habe. Mit dem Foren-Code war es kein Problem. *kopfkratz*



Jo kann sein dass sich da immer mal was ändert.. 
Versuch am besten beide der Codes und guck was funzt.. 
eins wird schon gehn.. wenn nich haste halt zwei signature-bilder drin ^^


----------



## mommel (18. August 2009)

wenn es mit 

```
[img]http://blafasel.de/image.jpg
```
 nicht geht schreib einfach mal nur blafasel rein und schau ob überhaupt was geht. Wenn nicht dann kontaktier mal den forensupport


----------



## phexus (18. August 2009)

ich lad mein Kroam bei http://666kb.com/ hoch.
Bei Durchsuchen Datei auswählen, Häkchen raus bei Optimieren.
Dann geht ne neue Seite auf, unten steht ein Link, den du copyst. Vorschau gibts auch.
Hier im Forum in die Einstellungen gehen, Signatur. Dann ins Textfeld pasten. Noch ein Dingen zum zentrieren und fertig. Wie ich an deiner Sig sehe, haste noch nix gefunden, probiers doch mal so, dauert 30sek.


----------

